# Riding off into the "Analog Sunset"...



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, the clock is now officially ticking for those with analog sets, as the AACS licensing authority has released the "Final Adopter Agreement" quietly on June 5. Buried in the document are two items those of us with perfectly good analog-only displays (who have no desire, or funds, to upgrade) have dreaded:



> BluRay device makers will have to restrict analog outputs to low resolution first:
> 
> 2.2.2.1 Analog Sunset – 2010. With the exception of Existing Models,
> any Licensed Player manufactured after December 31, 2010 shall
> ...


http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/06/hollywood-drives-us-

Presumably, this also means that the studios will start making use of the ICT in the next year or so, and "should" note that on the cover art. Combined with the compatibility mess called Java, along with the "innovative protection schemes" pushed by the paranoid bean-counters (Fox, I'm looking squarely at you), what else might be in our future?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does this mean that my HDPVR wont be allowed to output 1080i television broadcasts over component?


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Does this mean that my HDPVR wont be allowed to output 1080i television broadcasts over component?


The report reads like it is specific to Blu-Ray players (I could have missed something), so I think (at least for now) you're safe...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope so because I love my CRTRPTV is got a great picture and have no desire to upgrade it. Sadly it only has component inputs.


----------

